# Efeu



## stephan (14. März 2008)

Hallo
Habe mal eine frage ist __ Efeu und andere __ Bodendecker schädlich für KOI´s ??
Habe am Teichrand Steine und die wollte ich bewachsen lassen 
 Weil mit der Zeit wächst ja auch was ins Wasser.


----------



## Nymphaion (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Efeu*

Hallo Stefan,

für Menschen ist Efeu giftig. Ob er es auch für Fische ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## laolamia (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Efeu*

der hustensaft für mein kind ist aus efeu


----------



## karsten. (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Efeu*

so einfach ist das Nicht !   

_*Dosis sola venenum facit*_


http://www.botanikus.de/Gift/efeu.html

http://www.giftpflanzen.com/hedera_helix.html

http://www.heilkraeuter.de/herbs/efeu.htm

http://www.gesundheit.de/heilpflanz...dheit.de/heilpflanzen-lexikon/efeu/efeu.shtml

ich habe keine Koi´s

aber seit vielen Jahren Efeu am/im Teich 
bis jetzt hat sich kein Fisch beschwert   

mfG


----------



## Alex45525 (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Efeu*

Hallo,

sicher eine tolle Pflanze. Aber überlege es Dir gut: Wenn Du es irgendwann loswerden möchtest, wird es schwierig...


----------



## stephan (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Efeu*

]Hallo
Danke für die schnellen antworten.
Was kann man denn sonst so nehmen was schnell wächst[


----------



## Nymphaion (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Efeu*

Hallo,

schnell wächst die Pflanze, die früher mal __ Pfennigkraut hieß, und heute vermutlich Centkraut genannt werden müsste, wenn das nicht gar so ein furchtbarer Name wäre. Botanisch heisst sie Lysimachia nummularia. Perfekter __ Bodendecker im feuchten und nassen Bereich!


----------



## Alex45525 (14. März 2008)

*AW:  Efeu*

Vorteile des "Cent"-Krauts:

Super-dankbar, Vermehrung durch einfaches Triebabschneiden und Einbuddeln, blüht in gelb, wächst bis ins Wasser hinein (und noch viel weiter), toll für's Verbergen von zweitklassigen Uferkonstrukten (Fertigteiche).

Nachteil:
Wird im Winter ganz braun.
Lass es auf keinen Fall in den Rasen wachsen! Dort wird man es nicht mehr los. Bei jedem Mähen verteilt man es mehr!!!

Leider kein sehr aussagefähiges Foto findest Du unter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6951
(letztes Bild im ersten Post).

Das __ Pfennigkraut geht hier im Wasserfarn unter.


----------

